# Nimrod Auger Drill Attachment



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

*AT THE STORE*

After a couple years of observation and curiosity I finally decided to pickup the Nimrod auger drill attachment from Gandy Mountains. I also picked up the Nimrod handle that attaches to the adapter to give you additional leverage and prevent the auger from going _straight_ through the hole in the event that the adapter becomes un-chucked in the drill. I own the Eskimo Barracuda 6" auger and according to the package the Nimrod works with Eskimo augers.

*AT HOME*

Once I un-packaged the attachment and removed the handle from the Barracuda I learned quickly that the attachment was not going to fit. The Nimrod adapter was ever so slightly larger than the auger rod; but not by much - a coat of paint and maybe a little more at best. So, I decided to make it fit. I put the adapter in my drill press and filed it down to fit and after a little effort it fits perfectly. The handle attachment goes on easily and the auger chucks up nicely in the drill and is fairly well balanced.

*AT THE POND

*I know that this is no Jiffy gas auger but since I already own an 18v Dewalt with the slower speed setting that was somewhat "abused" while trying to use it like a hammer drill, I had little to lose. I put the auger to the ice and gave it a spin. The auger cut right into the ice without much effort, though quickly I realized that you must adjust the drill's setting to zero resitance or the "drill" mode so that it doesn't slip. The auger drilled through the ice right up to where it was ready to break through and suddenly I learned how much power the drill has. When the auger blade caught the underside edge of the ice and stopped the drill spun around and whacked my thumb with some force. I apparently was not gripping it as tight as I should have; this is usually the same point in which it becomes difficult when hand-auggering through the ice. Once I gripped it better and gave it a push it was through and clearing ice sludge without problem.

I have to say, I thought the auger / drill combo did a nice job cutting through the ice. It does a well enough job to making setting up those tip-ups desireable after the exhausting efforts of hauling all your gear and setting up your shanty. At this point, I have only drilled one hole with it so I know that I'll have some further testing to do. I own two batteries for the drill and a 30 minute charger as well as an inverter so I can charge dead batteries in the car or off my ATV if necessary.

Fish on!


----------



## mover714 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would recommend that you allow your drill to cool off after each hole. I smoke my drill this weekend after drilling 3 holes! It did work good until that point.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee 18v drill and use the Nimrod, it works really well for ice under 7", as far as letting it cool, isn't that what the freezing air is for? I use the 5" Lazer and recommend this set up fully for first/first-mid ice, makes the day go by smoother, no sore back and/or arms from drilling. If you have a cordless drill it is definatly worth trying! I was fishing a lake with my cousin one morning that had about 50 guys on it, it sounded like a construction site out there, non stop buzzing, then one guy started up his gas auger.:lol:


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

I used the drill/auger combo for the first time that morning and went out and bought one the next afternoon :coolgleam.....A great set-up with thinner ice conditions and the new batteries last a long time and charge quickly....And yes it was a sound of about three houses going up behind us that morning :lol:..................


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If you really want to drill holes all day check out my latest invention. Yeah it's a little heavier than a couple stock drill batteries, but I'm guessing I can drill 40-50 holes with it. BTW I've never had a problem with my DeWalt overheating because I didn't rest it between holes 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/blog.php?b=145


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Very Cool Steve!


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

I have 18v dewalt and use the nimrod too. Two things I learned from this set up (on 6" ice) my 6" lazer can drill about 10 holes my 5" lazer can drill up to 30 holes on one pack. Also the drill mode is a must to get your holes going and prevent slippage. Other than that its a light weight slick hook up I would recomend it too.


----------



## moffmania (Apr 29, 2009)

being the "cost effective guy" that I am, I didn't want buy something that looked so simple to make so I found that an old 4" ext for a 3/8s ratchet worked well with a small hole drilled into it for the auger bolt worked well.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

moffmania said:


> being the "cost effective guy" that I am, I didn't want buy something that looked so simple to make so I found that an old 4" ext for a 3/8s ratchet worked well with a small hole drilled into it for the auger bolt worked well.


I bought an adapter online and it broke in the second hole. 
Our neighbor welded up a new one for us and made one for himself. Pretty cheap and simple to make.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 18v Bosch drill . 2 batt. & a 6 in. laser.Works fine. About 13 to 15 holes per batt. 2 things. Make sure your blades are new or sharp, & get the highest inches per torque drill you can afford. My Bosch is over 500 & with a dull blade, you might as well stay home. Last year on Vineyard I struggled to make 2 holes. Another old timer came by with a Craftsman drill smaller then mine & was punching holes all over. I put new blades on it was like going to heaven. Another thing I have experienced is getting old blades sharpened. most saw & sharpening places don't want to try the blades because it's so easy to mess up the pitch. It's cheaper just to purchase new blades off E-Bay or on close-outs. Good luck for the New Season, Don.


----------

